# Is this a Good DEAL? Also inquiry plz



## Samerr9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all 

I was passing by a camera shop just to have a look. There was a girl trying to sell some items because she really needs money as she said, the shop doesn't buy used so I started talking and I baught what she got. I paid USD 3,000 for the following:

1- 5d mkii: Very clean and I have just checked the shutter count it is only 1925!
2- 16-35 2.8L: no scratches and working very fast and noiseless
3- 70-200 4L (non IS) : no scratches and working very fast and noiseless

I just spent about 3 hours testing and checking the photos and everything seems to be great. I hope it was a good deal, I think it is but I want to hear it from someone eles. 


The other thing, when comparing the photos with the 60d I have noticed that even in ISO 100 there is more noise in the 5dmkii. Is this normal or there is something wrong?

Thank you for your time reading and commenting


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2012)

Good deal for both of you, I would say. A good camera, and two very good Canon L-series zoom lenses...you paid a fair price, and she got a fair return. A win/win deal, I would say! Enjoy the new gear! My shooting partner used the 60D--and the sensor in it is VERY GOOD for an APS-C camera...very good!

I do not worry too much about "noise".


----------



## Samerr9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Good deal for both of you, I would say. A good camera, and two very good Canon L-series zoom lenses...you paid a fair price, and she got a fair return. A win/win deal, I would say! Enjoy the new gear! My shooting partner used the 60D--and the sensor in it is VERY GOOD for an APS-C camera...very good!
> 
> I do not worry too much about "noise".



Thank you for you fast response and comment. You made me feel good 

Sorry Derrel, I don't know why I thought you use Nikon  But I am glad to hear that you use the 60D also. Since you used it, what do you recommend? shall I keep it or sell it? Honestly I don't have a need to keep both, like I don't shot alot but I have some piad jobs from time to time, specially studio work.. I can afford not selling it, but shall I ?


----------



## subscuck (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd keep the 60D. It never hurts to have a back up body. Congrats on the good deal as well.


----------



## Samerr9 (Aug 9, 2012)

subscuck said:


> I'd keep the 60D. It never hurts to have a back up body. Congrats on the good deal as well.



Thanks for the advice. I will keep the 60D


----------



## revenater (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a brand new 5d mark II only had a couple months but even with a high ISO I do not have much noise. But never used a 60d


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2012)

So...what did you use to shoot that white background set of the "cowgirl with revolver" set with? The new FF camera, or the 60D?* You really did a great job on Shot #4 in that set! *Nice work over there in that thread!!

Let me link to it!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/294695-cowgirl.html


----------



## Samerr9 (Aug 9, 2012)

revenater said:


> I have a brand new 5d mark II only had a couple months but even with a high ISO I do not have much noise. But never used a 60d



I agree, I tried it again and again and there is no noise.. I don't know what wrong I made that day or maybe it is because I stayed so late that night of excitment  You can see its outcome in Cowgirl thread, Derrel have just linked it.




Derrel said:


> So...what did you use to shoot that white background set of the "cowgirl with revolver" set with? The new FF camera, or the 60D?* You really did a great job on Shot #4 in that set! *Nice work over there in that thread!!
> 
> Let me link to it!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/294695-cowgirl.html



The new camera  I used the 5dmkii.. I love the full frame feel and I think those new lenses gave better sharpness and colors. I really can feel the difference in lightroom. 5d is ammazing and I love it now  

Thank you again for the compliment regarding those photos. I was very happy with them but now I am really proud  Thanks


----------

